

Favorite Data Visualization Projects of 2014 - realbarack
http://flowingdata.com/2014/12/19/the-best-data-visualization-projects-of-2014-2/

======
fludlight
[http://earth.nullschool.net](http://earth.nullschool.net)

~~~
kbenson
Yeah, that's a nice one.

